# Lake Vermillion, MN Early June



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone ever fish this lake? Looking for any and all pointers? My FIL is renting a cabin for a weekend of fun and fishing. I'd like to do well on the fishing and was wondering if anyone had any previous experience with this lake? I plan on fishing walleye at sunrise and sunset and going for perch, panfish, and pike during the during. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Bump... Anyone??? I think I'll be ok, but am not real optimistic from what I've read so far, seems like a long drive for similar conditions to NW lower MI. On the positive note, it will be my first ever week long fishing trip and I'm sure the beer will be good and cold.


----------



## Huskies2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have fished it many times. I am headed up in a few weeks for a week of fishing including the auto glass tournament. It is a big lake, twice as big as any MI inland lake. It contains lots of varying structure and is a very picturesque lake. I enjoy fishing it. I target mainly eyes, but there is good fishing for smallies, muskie, and panfish (mainly west end). In June, the eye bite should be good. Try minnows, crawlers, and leeches. Jigs and Lindy rigs will produce. Also slip bobbers and raps in right situations. Find somewhat deep structure during the day. The bite at sun down will be shallow. I have had 100 fish days and 0 fish days (can be tough just like any other lake). If you are up for a few days, don't be afraid to drive a bit further north to crane lake (lots of water in VNP) or even LOTW if you are not catching fish on the V. You could also go into the boundary waters (trout lake is an easy (mechanical) portage from lake V. All of these could be done on day trips. I really enjoy the area, you should have fun. Let me know if you have any specific questions about the area.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Enjoyed Crane Lake but never fished Lake Vermillion. Lots of water to cover if you go over to Crane.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for the replies, husky I sent you a PM.

Hopefully my FIL and compadres will be up for exploring if the fishing is frustrating at vermillion.


----------



## Huskies37 (Jan 13, 2012)

I fish Vermilion quite a bit (mostly east end). I moved from The Lake Vermilion area back to Michigan a couple of years ago. The ice is already out (yes, kind of early compared to the past couple of years). Try Daisy Bay first, working up and down the drop off. If that doesn't pan out, work Big Bay to Birch Island and Ely Island. Work drop offs near deep water first think in the morning. Body baits before sunrise. Slower presentation crawler harnesses around sunrise. If the May flies are hatching, try mud flats 20-26 FOW. Mid day the fish can go deep. Try 30-40 FOW late morning, holes near sharp vertical structure. Good luck. I wish I could go.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Huskies37 said:


> I fish Vermilion quite a bit (mostly east end). I moved from The Lake Vermilion area back to Michigan a couple of years ago. The ice is already out (yes, kind of early compared to the past couple of years). Try Daisy Bay first, working up and down the drop off. If that doesn't pan out, work Big Bay to Birch Island and Ely Island. Work drop offs near deep water first think in the morning. Body baits before sunrise. Slower presentation crawler harnesses around sunrise. If the May flies are hatching, try mud flats 20-26 FOW. Mid day the fish can go deep. Try 30-40 FOW late morning, holes near sharp vertical structure. Good luck. I wish I could go.



Husky,

Any suggestions for the west end specifically Norwegian bay, that where we are going to be staying. I had a few other questions included in the PM I sent. I'm not sure if we will make it much to the east end as it's a good 10 miles by boat and even further by truck and trailer. Thanks again man!


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Leaving tomorrow should be a great time! 
Husky, thanks again for all the pointers will post on how it goes.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

To report back, fishing was alright, but between 13 guys fishinging 5 days, not a one walleye was cleaned. Did catch a few slot fish but that's it. Luckily we made up for it with limits of bluegills and near limits of jumbo crappies


----------



## Huskies2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

Try the east end if you go again. When I was up there in mid May we averaged 30-60 walleyes per day.


----------

